# Opinions on Leonhaus?



## blcm (Sep 6, 2010)

Any info on dogs of Leonhaus of Northeast Ohio? Experiences aalso? Thanks!


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

You already posted on this. People have been trying to PM you but there's no option on your profile page... contact Odin24, they have a dog from there.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I'm going to delete your question in the general info forum and leave this one.

I will also repeat what I posted over there, contact Odin24 here she has a dog from Leonhaus.

Also, you do not have the "pm" option under your name, not sure why, but no one can pm you without it..


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I asked about the pm option,,YOU need to activate it, otherwise no one can pm you and posting negative things about a breeder is not allowed on the board, it can only be done via pms..

So if you want to receive any pm's, you need to activate your pm option


----------



## blcm (Sep 6, 2010)

Thanks, I didnt know my pms were disabled. I think I fixed it!


----------



## Odin24 (Jun 29, 2007)

I have a dog from there. Please PM me for more info.


----------

